# ports inside a jail and distfiles?



## wonslung (Jun 15, 2009)

I've figured out how to use nullfs to mount the ports tree on all my jails but how do i set a location for each jail to save it's distfiles somewhere? 

Please be gentle =)

edit:


never mind, i don't know how i missed this in the handbook, i just found this:

Sometimes it is useful (or mandatory) to use a different working and target directory. The WRKDIRPREFIX and PREFIX variables can override the default directories. For example:

# make WRKDIRPREFIX=/usr/home/example/ports install

will compile the port in /usr/home/example/ports and install everything under /usr/local.

# make PREFIX=/usr/home/example/local install

will compile it in /usr/ports and install it in /usr/home/example/local.

And of course,

# make WRKDIRPREFIX=../ports PREFIX=../local install


is there a way to make this a permenant setting?


----------



## vivek (Jun 15, 2009)

Yes, add them to /etc/make.conf:

```
WRKDIRPREFIX=           /var/ports
DISTDIR=                /var/ports/distfiles
PACKAGES=               /var/ports/packages
```


----------



## plamaiziere (Jun 15, 2009)

wonslung said:
			
		

> I've figured out how to use nullfs to mount the ports tree on all my jails but how do i set a location for each jail to save it's distfiles somewhere?
> never mind, i don't know how i missed this in the handbook, i just found this:
> 
> Sometimes it is useful (or mandatory) to use a different working and target directory. The WRKDIRPREFIX and PREFIX variables can override the default directories. For example:
> ...



Yes, in /etc/make.conf, by instance:
WRKDIRPREFIX=   /usr/pkg
DISTDIR=        /usr/pkg/distfiles
PACKAGES=       /usr/pkg/packages

If you want to use portupgrade, edit /usr/local/etc/pkgtools.conf
  ENV['PORTSDIR'] ||= '/usr/ports'
  ENV['PACKAGES'] ||= '/usr/pkg/packages'
  ENV['PKG_PATH'] ||= ENV['PACKAGES'] + '/All'


----------



## wonslung (Jun 15, 2009)

vivek said:
			
		

> Yes, add them to /etc/make.conf:
> 
> ```
> WRKDIRPREFIX=           /var/ports
> ...



thanks, that's pretty awesome


----------

